# Audi C5 RS6 - Engine block interchangeable??



## RS_666 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi

I'm planning to convert to RS to manual among other upgrades and wanted to find out which block that comes with the 01E bolt pattern and starter location can I use to rebuild my engine into? I would also need a crank with standard 8 bolt pattern.

I understand there are adapters or the ability to drill thr block but this then requires special flywheel and I'd prefer to rebuild into manual block if possible as the engine will be apart anyway.

I'm also interested to know if any of the diesel blocks are suitable as I believe they are cast iron? I'm planning sleeves for the alusil block and this would save a lot of time and money if a cast block is available.

FYI the plan is to be install twin BW EFR 6758 turbos with suitable intercooler kit and e85 fuel system while retaining 9.5:1 CR so it can make a good 700hp on 98RON and we can then turn it up to 11 on E85 and see what the BW turbos are good for, I'm told 1000+ shouldn't be a problem.

Any feedback on the above block questions is appreciated.


----------



## RobertV8 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Ive been doing a lot of looking into that subject.*

Many people will say trying to hit arbitrary numbers is $#%%.... But I think goals are good. Now I want to point out the gumpert apollo. it uses a 4.2 Belt drive and hits those numbers. I would agree with sleves as compression loss in all alusil blocks is more common than good ol iron. I called jhm today on a piston inquiry and found no pistons but was told that block is a great platform and he may have been wrong but he said it was already sleeved. there is a plethora of info on here but half of it is so old itll take time to dig up. What afr are you planning on and what will you ron in on ecm wise? haltech or motronic? I have similar plans for a d2. Btw there are a bunch of rods out there around 1000 usd which aint bad. also cams are tricky to find.


----------

